# Aspartame and Graves Disease



## patient50313 (Aug 27, 2011)

I just wanted to share my story so as to help others.

Do you consume aspartame or any other artificial sweetner?

I had read that some doctors believe that aspartame is the cause of a lot of auto-immune diseases and neurological disorders and recommend eliminating aspartame from your diet. So, I thought I'd give it a try to see if it would help me.

I was taking 30 mg of methimazole a day for my hyperthyroid and when I stopped consuming aspartame my symptoms improved DRAMATICALLY in just a manner of a few days and I could no longer tolerate my thyroid medicine, so I stopped taking it. I now take a dietary supplement called L-Carnitine which gives you the same results as methimazole without all the side affects. Once I started taking it my hair stopped falling out and my thyroid levels have remained in normal range.

I would start there and you might be surprised you may not need any medication. And I would certainly give this a try before resorting to having your thyroid completely destroyed.

I continue to follow-up with my Endo Dr who recommends that I stay on the L-Carnitine since it's working in keeping my thyroid levels in normal range. He says it's perfectly safe to take, so I've been taking 500 mg in the morning and 500 mg at bedtime.

Hope this works for you all as well as it has for me. Good luck to you.


----------

